# how to get torrents working!!!



## sid_gupta (Feb 4, 2013)

i am unable download via torrents.
regular downloads work properly but downloading through torrents is somehow blocked ...
how can i bypass that ???


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't understand what you mean. Could you be a bit clear? What is through Torrent?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 5, 2013)

Another college kid wanting to bypass LAN restrictions...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Another college kid wanting to bypass LAN restrictions...



He he he.


----------



## Dhanishta (Feb 9, 2013)

Set your router and firewall to recognize the special openings called "port 6881 to 6999" and try.Also try right clicking your torrent file on the program you're using and check if you are limiting any download speed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Don't understand what you mean. Could you be a bit clear? What is through Torrent?


YOu should have googled a bit before posting  



pranav0091 said:


> Another college kid wanting to bypass LAN restrictions...


 LOL


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2013)

Just hack it


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dhanishta said:


> Set your router and firewall to recognize the special openings called "port 6881 to 6999" and try.Also try right clicking your torrent file on the program you're using and check if you are limiting any download speed.



You can't open the ports unless your PC is the main server.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

which internet connection do you have?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2013)

The OP hasnt responded,yet.


----------

